# Need a motor for a Bosch Table Saw 4100?



## homeby5 (Jul 26, 2015)

Mine is acting up and tripping. Do these have brushes? I can't find one on the internet. Maybe I am not looking hard enough?


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Try looking looking at the Bosch website for parts? https://www.boschtools.com/us/en/service/replacement-parts/


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Yes, it has brushes. Try this. However, if you do find a stand alone motor, it may cost more than the entire saw. Bosch Table Saw | 4100 | eReplacementParts.com


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Get the hp, voltage, and frame size off the motor data plate and check places like Grainger for a replacement.


----------



## homeby5 (Jul 26, 2015)

I took the brushes out and they dont look bad. I have a roaring sound coming from the motor so I assume bearings are bad but it doesn't have play. How the hell do you remove this thing? Everything seems in the way?


----------



## homeby5 (Jul 26, 2015)

chandler48 said:


> Yes, it has brushes. Try this. However, if you do find a stand alone motor, it may cost more than the entire saw. Bosch Table Saw | 4100 | eReplacementParts.com


I looked and no replacement motor found.


----------



## homeby5 (Jul 26, 2015)

Half-fast eddie said:


> Get the hp, voltage, and frame size off the motor data plate and check places like Grainger for a replacement.


I can't get the damn thing off to look at a name plate.....


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Have you blown the dust out.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

The roaring could be bad bearings. But as Neal points out, dust accumulation can give the same results. I had both Rigid table saw and 12" slide saw quit the same day on a jobsite. After dismissing the lack of power to the tools, I began taking things apart. I found caked on sawdust on the armature and other parts inside. A quick blow out brought everything back to normal, thankfully.


----------



## homeby5 (Jul 26, 2015)

Sorry guys....been in the hospital for a couple days.
Yes...I took brushes out and blew out the dust. Still roaring and seems hard to turn. It will run but sounds bad and wants to trip breakers every once in a while. My problem is removing the damn thing. It's attached to a fixed slide rod that allows it to go up and down. I removed the four screws that holds the static field windings and would allow me to access the armature and inspect the inside but there is no room to remove the static field housing. The plastic side housing of the table saw is in the way. Anyone know how to remove motor?


----------

